# Opening weekend deer hunt success!



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just another successful opening weekend of the Utah Rifle Deer Hunt! 4 days camping with two of my brothers, and my dad, and we get to bring home a cooler full of meat to boot? That's a success in my book! And what fun it is!!

I can't wait until next year!

























































Boil:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/mDGyW7h00uJu1TT12


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Brett...

I passed up a bunch of small two points. Off fishing for a few days starting tomorrow!

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, we had a pretty good opener too. Otter creek fished great and Kingston canyon was it's usual self, albeit, the fish seemed smaller.

As for meat, I can't complain about that either.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Now that’s hunting!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya,
Us too.

Opening day of the deer hunt, 
After my youngest boy let 2 bucks walk (ONE a decent 3 point )
We were on Electric.


----------

